# Prayers needed for Abbe lane Kennel



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

Saturday Rob's Kennel burnt down. I am not sure how many of his dogs made it, I was told 6 or 7 were lost. So please keep Rob and Jude in your thoughts. I have hunted and trained with Rob for the last four years and consider him a good friend.

Bud


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

Bud.....

Thoughts and prayers.....sounds like they lost 7 of 10

http://www.wwmt.com/articles/flames-1384564-dogs-inside.html


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

That is horrible........... Best wishes


----------



## Shiloh Kelly & Tucker (Jul 17, 2008)

This is just terrible news. Our most recent GSP came from Abbe Lane Kennels just some 6 months ago.

We'll be sure to keep them in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

That's terrible. Thoughts and prayers go out to them!


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Prayers Sent! If anyone contacts them I can house some dogs if they need help.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

For those of you who are not familiar with this GSP breeder, this couple has devoted their entire lives to producing an AWESOME GSP. I am sure that they are role models for many GSP breeders out there. They have been breeding GSPs for nearly 40 years. Their dogs are like children to them. 

*Abbe Lane Kennels*


This is absolutely devastating and a kennel owner's worst nightmare. To lose everything - unbelievable. My heart is heavy, my stomach sick and I am totally in shock. I feel completely numb.

No words can even comprehend what Rob and Judy are going through at this time. To make matters worse they have a litter announcement on GunDogBreeders.com that says that they were expecting 2 litters this week. I pray that they were able to save some of their lineage. 

*Abbelane GSP Litter announcement {Puppies} - German Shorthaired Pointers in Kalamazoo, Michigan - Abbe Lane Kennels - Gun Dog .*


A Lifetime of Devotion to the GSP Breed ... literally up in smoke. 

Sending thoughts and prayers, but it seems so inadequate with such a terrible tragedy ...


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

I am absolutely heartbroken over this. I have two Abbe Lane GSP's that are just amazing dogs (both are featured on Abbe Lane's website). Rob and Judy are two of the nicest, most caring people I've ever met. I've just gotten into hunt training with my younger GSP and Rob has gone above and beyond in helping me with his training. I just feel sick over this. 

My thoughts are with them.......


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Mike and Cindy
Aspen Ridge Kennels


----------



## Remy (Feb 13, 2008)

ALAMO TOWNSHIP, Mich. (NEWSCHANNEL 3) - A family owned kennel goes up in flames trapping ten dogs inside.
The fire started early Saturday morning at Abbe Lane Kennels.
Several fire departments battled the flames trying to save the ten German Shorthaired Pointers trapped in the kennel.
Firefighters on scene provided medical attention and gave oxygen to nine of the ten dogs, one dog died in the fire.
First responders say they applied nearly the exact same medical training they use on humans to keep the dogs alive.
Alamo Fire Chief Terry Kizer said, "you are still dealing with airways it's the same experience with a human."
The owners tell NEWSCHANNEL 3 of the 6 dogs that were saved will now have to be put down because of smoke inhalation.
Investigators believe the fire started from a heat lamp used to keep the dogs warm.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

That's just devastating to hear, our thoughts and prayers will be with them.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

My prayers are going out to Rob and Judy. I last heard they had 3 or 4 dogs that are living hour to hour.
I have two dogs from his Kennel.


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear about this, im at a loss for words, my prayers go out to your family.


----------



## denito (Mar 24, 2004)

My thought and prayers r with you. If there is any way I can help please let me ....

Tom


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

How terrible, my thoughts and prayers go out to them.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

That's terrible 

we can learn from this 
if you use heat lamps be sure u have them setup safely.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

If they need any help from us MS people just ask.

Griff


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Very sorry to hear that. This is the 2nd kennel fire I've heard about this year.


----------



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

prayers sent from here.. so sorry to hear about this


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Prayers sent. I can't even imagine.


----------



## lauravanp (Dec 7, 2010)

Our GSP is from Judy and Rob. We love our 8 month old named Abbe. Her Mom was Cinder. Our prayers go out to these wonderful people. What a sad day! We will all come together and help with their needs!


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Can't imagine....

I first met Rob and Judy last summer. Was supposed to be to there place at 3:00. There was a car fire on 94 and I didn't get there until nearly 5:00.

They had the Harley gassed up and ready to go. It was obvious they had plans and places to be. You wouldn't have known it though. So gracious. Judy even took my boys out to the play set while Rob and I fussed with some launchers. Judy expertly placed a bandaid on my 2 year old's knee after he took a digger. 

It was glaringly obvious what those dogs and that kennel meant to them. Just can't imagine...


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

They have some astrinomical vet bills. The NAVHDA chapter is working on setting up a fund to help pay some of those bills. When I get more info I will post it, unless someone else finds the info first, please post.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

HarleyP said:


> They have some astrinomical vet bills. The NAVHDA chapter is working on setting up a fund to help pay some of those bills. When I get more info I will post it, unless someone else finds the info first, please post.


I spoke to Rob through his tears he told me what happened. It is not clear how the fire started but he and Judy are devastated. They were heroic in their efforts to save their dogs but they lost 6 of them. They crawled through heavy smoke to drag dogs out of the kennel

The four which have survived are not out of the woods and one has pneumonia. All are on heavy antibiotics and are not out of the woods. They lost both females which were pregnant. Cinder was whelping at the time of the fire and is gone with all of her pups. 

I am sure prayers and financial support will be helpful. Please let us know what we can do to help when your NAVHDA chapter gets the information. 

Rob and Judy are hurting.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> I am sure prayers and financial support will be helpful. Please let us know what we can do to help when your NAVHDA chapter gets the information.


Keep us all posted, I'd be glad to pitch in.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Tonight I called Rob and I had a very heartfelt and tearful conversation about this terrible situation. It is going to be a very long and sad road ahead for Judy and him. Rob said that their breeding program may be entirely on hold at this time. They will have to slowly rebuild their lives as breeders - they are both in shock at this time and they both have to evaluate their future breeding program.

First of all, he thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. *I asked specifically what we can do for him?* *How we can we at MSF help him at this time?* He said that there is absolutely nothing that anyone can do for them at this time. He is trying to nurse the remaining dogs back to health and that is his main priority at this time. The dogs are coughing and having difficulties from smoke inhalation so it is one day at a time.

*VERY IMPORTANT:* *He did give me the permission to let everyone know the details.* *Most importantly he asked me to please explain to everyone that there was NO STRAW in his HEATED KENNEL building!* The building was heated by propane to a constant 60 degrees. The heat lamps were being used for the mother dogs that were set to deliver puppies this week in their whelping box. The whelping boxes were still intact - not destroyed. They were destroyed by the poisonous smoke, not FIRE. The electrical fire started in the wiring - maybe in the receptacle or the wall? The fire went up the wall - not the whelping box. He mentioned it could have been chewed by a rodent, faulty wiring, etc? The info printed so far about straw was not correct - Rob asked me to clarify that there was *NO STRAW! Their kennels were set up as safe as anyone else would have done - this was just a FREAK ACCIDENTAL ELECTRICAL FIRE and it could have happened in a house wall just as easy.*

Rob was a policeman and a fireman and he understands the danger of the poisonous gas and smoke. Both Judy and Rob could not even see in the barn trying to save their precious dogs, They both could have easily lost their own lives, as well. Their love for their animals had them trying to rescue their four-legged family members in spite of the dangers. This could have been a much greater tragedy than it is.


*THE BAD NEWS - these are not replaceable: *

They lost their main stud dog, Toby
They lost Cinder and her expected litter due this week
They lost Zoie and her expected litter due this week
They lost the last of their breeding line out of - Holzstrom's Hanna of Abbe Lane
They lost other dogs, as well
*THE UNKNOWN - these may be salvageable or replaceable: *

His file cabinets and 40 years of breeding records are still in the barn. The roof is caved in on them and he does not know what is salvageable or not at this time.
What can be salvaged from the Kennel Building is still unknown - all of his training equipment and dog items?
What exactly will the Property Insurance Company cover or what will they not cover? (the dogs were not covered)
*THE GOOD NEWS: *

Judy and Rob are both okay and they have each other to lean on - a wonderful blessing
They have a 7 month old male puppy that survived (Toby's SON!) - another great blessing
4 of the dogs have survived and are being nurtured slowly back to health - they may make it
Please keep Rob, Judy and their dogs in your thoughts and prayers. That is the best that we can do for them at this time. Rob felt it was very important to let others know the real story rather than the tabloid version. Thanks so much for your continued thoughts and prayers.

Humbly,

Vicki Murdock
Colonial Farms


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm game for a donation too if someone gets an address or other place to send it.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you for the update Vicki, please keep us posted. I am sure that they at least could use help with the vet bills. 

Think I am going to hug mine a little closer tonight.


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

I've set up a Chipin account you can find here: 

http://abbelane.chipin.com/abbe-lane-kennels

I am also going to a UKC dog show this weekend and trying to have as many fundraisers as I can. I am putting together a raffle table and scrambling to get some items together. I might also try a bake sale, sell tug toys (I can make some this week) and can set out a donation jar as well. If anyone has any items they'd like to donate, or will be in the Kalamazoo area this weekend and want to come help, you can contact me at:
[email protected]

I feel so terrible for Rob and Judy, and I want to do SOMETHING for them.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

This is terrible any time of year ...
but especially with the Christmas Holidays right around the corner.
I am sure that they both could use any words of encouragement to lift their spirits and give them strength as they process through this horrific loss.

*Any letters, cards, emails, or gifts of money may also be sent directly to them below.*

*Here is their mailing address and email directly to them:*

Abbe Lane Kennels 
Rob & Judy Moerman 
9222 West F Ave Kalamazoo, MI 49009
*[email protected]*

Humbly,

Vicki Murdock
Colonial Farms


----------



## polar bear 89 (Mar 30, 2008)

Cannot express how sorry we are! PB89


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

HarleyP sent me a PM this morning. He said that he not only has an Abbe Lane dog and has been training with Rob, but he also works with a fire/ disaster restoration company and has been there at Abbe Lanes the last few days.

His update stated: _"We were in the kennel and it appears that the breeding records will be salvageable. We are cutting part of the roof off today."_ This is all good news. 

The work will continue but they are shooting for this afternoon to get a lot of stuff out. 

He also stated: _"I will do my best to keep everyone posted as to what is planned through NAVHDA but may be some delay because of working on all the other stuff." _

*If anyone else has any other updates, please share them with everyone. *

Thanks,

Vicki


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I talked to Judy around noon today. Poor gal is heartbroke over the loss of the dogs. She is "mothering" and nursing the 4 in "intensive care" (crated in the house-one with pneumonia) and they are making small strides of progress. 
Lots of rattles and hacking/coughing. Long way to get them out of the woods. These are very sick dogs.

PS The home phone is out of service, the phone extension line to the kennel probably was shorted in the fire/water. ATT is supposed to be making repairs today. Not sure if the internet (via cable) was affected or not.


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 18, 2010)

I am making some tug toys and a dog bed for the raffle this weekend along with some bake goods. If anyone else in the Muskegon area has anything they want put in the raffle let me know. Thanks!


----------



## JonesWingshooter (Oct 24, 2010)

*The Michigan NAVHDA Chapter is accepting donations for Rob and Judy. You can send them to the chapter treasurer and he will get them to Rob and Judy.*


*Ken Weiden*
*C/O Rob and Judy *
*1765 Kregel Ave.*
*MuskegonMI 49442*

*Contact info also on our web site MichiganNAVHDA.com *



*I am trying to set up a benefit hunt new years eve day DEC. 31st. Possible location Haymarsh hunt club Morley Mi. I have to get the bird cost and fields squared away more info as it becomes available.*

*Craig Jones*
*Michigan NAVHDA President*
*[email protected]*


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't met these people but they sound like they are a great couple who really care for their dogs, I hope everything with the surviving dogs goes well. I wouldn't dispute the fact that there was no straw in the kennel and that it was most likely an electrical issue. With an electrical issue the smoke is the killer, not the fire, there is thick smoke first because of the melting/burning insulation and then when the insulation is gone the fire starts. Breathing this smoke is like inhaling burning rubber/plastic.

Coming from someone who has done commercial wiring, please spend the extra cash and run plenum cable. In your home, kennel, or garage. It is a life saver in any kind of fire and is why it is code for commercial buildings. 

Only good thoughts and prayers go out to these people.


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

JonesWingshooter said:


> *The Michigan NAVHDA Chapter is accepting donations for Rob and Judy. You can send them to the chapter treasurer and he will get them to Rob and Judy.*
> 
> 
> *Ken Weiden*
> ...


Thanks Craig....


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Right around the corner from my house - we watched in horror. Just so sad. 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I am going to write a story profiling the story of their kennel and submit it to a few publications including NAVHDA magazine. In it I plan to tell the story of how they build their kennel and the people they have touched, including the devastation of the fire. I would ask if anyone has an interesting story about Rob and Judy they email me the information to [email protected] please include your name and phone number in case I have any questions. I will give ways the reader can help financially. Rob has done a great deal for NAVHDA and it is an opportunity for the NAVHDA community to give back.


----------



## ZIMBASS (Dec 21, 2007)

I just heard and am speechless, just horrible, I got Buddy from Toby and Zoie almost 3 years ago. prayers heading to Rob, Judy and the dogs that are trying to pull through.


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

How tragic...I am at lost for words and can't imagine what they are going through...my prayers are with them..


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

#8 shot said:


> Saturday Rob's Kennel burnt down. I am not sure how many of his dogs made it, I was told 6 or 7 were lost. So please keep Rob and Jude in your thoughts. I have hunted and trained with Rob for the last four years and consider him a good friend.
> 
> Bud


Oh my gosh ---how sad--prayers sent!!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Legallyblonde said:


> I've set up a Chipin account you can find here:
> 
> http://abbelane.chipin.com/abbe-lane-kennels
> 
> ...


Sara,

Check your e-mail, item sent.


----------



## JonesWingshooter (Oct 24, 2010)

*Benefit hunt for Rob and Judy Moerman**.*


*Friday December 31st 2010 *


(New Years Eve Day 9:00 am)


*Haymarsh Hunt Club* 


11959 Jefferson Rd.


Morley, MI 49336


haymarsh.com​


Cost $100.00 per hunter for 4 birds (pheasant)


Lunch $15.00 per person


All Proceeds Going to Rob and Judy Moerman


RSVP Ken Weiden by December 23rd


By Email [email protected]


Or Call 231-773-5390​


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

My wife and I will be there.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

What a shame


----------



## abbelanegsp (Apr 25, 2008)

We want to thank you all for your love, support, kindness, prayers, words of encouragement, and tears during this heartbreaking time. Words can not even begin to express the compelling love and gratitude that has been showered upon us by everyone. Our dogs are our family and to lose family is devastating. 

Things will never be the same here at Abbe Lane but with time we will come back to once again produce some more excellent dogs. We know as time goes on, things will get a little easier for us to bear, but for right now we try to get through each day as they come. I never knew that all of us had enough tears in us to fill another Ocean, we can call it the Ocean of Four Paws.

We humbly thank all of you for your love and support. It helps knowing all of you are out there thinking of us. Please pass our thanks on to as many others as possible.

Sincerely,

Rob and Judy Moerman
Abbe Lane Kennels


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm happy to say we raised over $1600 this weekend at the UKC show!! I think it's just a drop in the bucket for their vet bills, so I'm keeping the Chipin account going. It's over $200, let's get that number up! These breeders have been supplying the hunting community with wonderful dogs for 40 years, let's show them some support! They took NINE dogs to an emergency vet--we all know that cost is going to be through the roof. 

Every little bit will help!

http://abbelane.chipin.com/abbe-lane-kennels


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow! That is great. Hopefully, more is in the pipeline.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I went to Chipin, it was really easy and painless.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

If you already have a paypal account it is pretty simple to donate. Glad to help even if it isn't much.


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard anymore ?
ed


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

So sorry for their loss, thoughts and prayers sent! Gods Speed!


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Interceptor said:


> Has anyone heard anymore ?
> ed


I have been in contact with Rob and Judy. The four dogs pulled from the fire continue to improve. They are still pretty devastated by the loss. This is a day to day recovery. I hope once they start rebuilding the kennel building, their outlook will brighten and they can get the feeling things are getting better.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice write-up in woods n water


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> I have been in contact with Rob and Judy. The four dogs pulled from the fire continue to improve. They are still pretty devastated by the loss. This is a day to day recovery. I hope once they start rebuilding the kennel building, their outlook will brighten and they can get the feeling things are getting better.


Good to hear there are some surviving dogs.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Did the NAVHDA fund raising hunt take place yet? I donated a two night stay at my hotel and $40.00 to Boones on Long Lake for a silent auction item.

I hope the recovery continues.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

slammer said:


> Nice write-up in woods n water


 
Agreed. Nicely done Tim.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Did the NAVHDA fund raising hunt take place yet? I donated a two night stay at my hotel and $40.00 to Boones on Long Lake for a silent auction item.
> 
> I hope the recovery continues.


Fritz, thats nice of you to do that. Thanks.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Did the NAVHDA fund raising hunt take place yet? I donated a two night stay at my hotel and $40.00 to Boones on Long Lake for a silent auction item.
> 
> I hope the recovery continues.


You do have soft spot for those German dogs.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

Steelheadfred said:


> Did the NAVHDA fund raising hunt take place yet? I donated a two night stay at my hotel and $40.00 to Boones on Long Lake for a silent auction item.
> 
> I hope the recovery continues.


 
The hunt was last Friday. Rained most of the day, but we had a good time anyway. What was the name of your hotel? You can P.M. me if you want. Boss lady and I are going to come up that way for a weekend without the kids shortly.


----------

